

"Learning Go" Book - espeed
http://www.miek.nl/projects/learninggo/

======
StavrosK
Could you please put this up on Leanpub (<http://www.leanpub.com>)? It will
take care of the compiling for you, and I'd like to pay a bit for it.

Also, leanpub is awesome (I'm not affiliated with them, but I'm a very happy
user).

------
jfox85
If anyone is interested in Go (Golang) we're hiring Go developers at Torbit.
<http://torbit.com/jobs>

------
libria
The latest version should be at the bottom of this list:
<http://www.miek.nl/files/go/>

------
moistgorilla
I'm tempted to learn Go just because it's a new language and I think it would
be awesome to be part of a budding community.

~~~
georgemcbay
I highly recommend Go. It is the most fun I've had learning a new language
since Java.

(I don't enjoy Java programming nearly as much these days as I think the
language has mostly languished and I'm not too fond of the
FactoryOfFactoryFactories culture that has grown around it).

Even if you don't end up using Go a lot, it will make you question a lot of
the complexity that is taken for granted in other languages you use and
probably also make your code better in other languages (not in the sense that
you will do things exactly the way you do them in Go, that would be foolish to
attempt, but in the way you may begin to approach things with a fresh set of
eyes in terms of how much flexibility you can maintain while also starting
from a small set of simple concepts).

------
TwistedWeasel
I was expecting a book on learning Go, the game. I was disappointed.

I hate it when people name new things with a name that obviously conflicts
with something else that's likely to be known and discussed in the same
community.

~~~
insertnickname
I hate when people name things common names/words like "Go". "Dart" is also
bad.

~~~
huckfinnaafb
Then Java, Chrome, Ruby, Rails, Bash, Curl, Python, Apache, Lynx, Scheme,
Unity and dozens of other project names must infuriate you :).

~~~
Jimmie
Mostly it's an annoyance at trying to find relevant web pages on the topic. In
that regard the more prolific the software the more it can get away with a
common word as a name.

"Go" is the worst of the bunch by far. "Dart" is pretty bad, "Java", "Chrome"
and "Python" would be just as bad but they have swarmed the search results so
much that it doesn't bug me.

~~~
derefr
I find that using the search terms "go language" (without the quotes) works a
lot better--at least for any conflationary n-gram based search engine, like
Google. Just think of it as a type annotation :)

------
magnusgraviti
I am reading this book now and will send a commit with typo fixes when finish.

Even after Effective Go and gotour I found a lot of useful information in this
book. Thanks the author for his work! :)

~~~
batista
_> I am reading this book now and will send a commit with typo fixes when
finish._

Oh, the irony.

------
saintfiends
Looks good and up to date. Just the right amount of pages for a programming
language book, IMO it shouldn't exceed 200 pages. Thank you.

------
a5x2h9k41l
What is the canonical way to convert this to ASCII? Can it be done with nroff?
Tried l2a and hevea. No luck.

~~~
pmarin
I think the best way can be to convert the source to html using LaTeX2HTML and
then convert the html files to txt using

    
    
        cat foo.html | w3m -dump -T text/html > foo.txt 
    

(w3m a text based web browser)

------
drivebyacct2
This is a great resource, especially for being free and the source being
available, but in case miek is reading... what is with the left margin on even
numbered pages?

------
Jabbles
On first glance this looks excellent, but I have to question producing a book
on a language so steeped in unicode with a markup language that makes it so
unwieldy.

eg. $\Phi{}$ = Φ

~~~
anghyflawn
To be fair, $\Phi$ is actually not the same as Φ (U+03A6). Not to mention all
the other advantages of LaTeX, which I am not going to rehash.

~~~
Jabbles
Don't we have successors such as XeTeX which are capable of handling unicode?

How do you type Φ in LaTeX?

~~~
anghyflawn
Sure, if you manage to enter the character XeTeX will be happy to typeset it.
It's not a LaTeX issue, it's an editor/desktop issue. I don't really know
about maths, but I'm guessing keyboard input for many special symbols is hard.
I use (Xe)LaTeX to input phonetic symbols, and I hung onto tipa (the LaTeX
package that gives you IPA from ASCII) for a long time, until I discovered C-x
RET C-\ ipa-x-sampa.

~~~
tikhonj
You can also use TeX mode so that typing \phi will give you φ :).

Also, the very first time you use an input mode, you can just type C-\ to
choose it. After you choose one C-\ toggles between that and the standard one,
which is why you need C-x RET C-\ to choose another one instead.

~~~
anghyflawn
True, but φ is still not the same as $\phi$ :) (and it _still_ doesn't save on
typing).

I know about C-\, but I set up my input modes via 'LaTeX-mode-hook anyway :)

